

Building SEO optimised Django web applications - shabda
http://uswaretech.com/blog/2008/10/building-seo-optimised-django-web-applications/

======
slater
How did this make the front page? A list of mostly basic advice (Semantic
URLs? Really?), riddled with spelling mistakes, and a smattering of django-
specific stuff thrown in for padding?

------
agentbleu
how do companies like django make money?

~~~
slater
maybe the answer lies in the facts that a) django isn't a company, and b) the
DSF has these members: <http://www.djangoproject.com/foundation/>

